

China to test new smog-busting drone to help clear polluted skies - adventured
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1440923/china-test-new-smog-busting-drone-help-clear-polluted-skies

======
api
China to dole out money to a defense contractor for a wildly infeasible scheme
under the guise of fighting smog. Money will never be seen again.

